# Lady who thought her baby was killed by a Train



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

This made me cry! I cant imagine how she must have felt!

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/article6890459.ece


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw this too, and even though the news reader said the baby was ok before the film was shown, I still cried too  . Can't even begin to imagine how awful it was


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMFG!!! I see this on the news a while ago, its unbelievable... I would have nightmares forever after that.


----------

